# Gettin into the pygmy goat bidnazz



## Mankini (Nov 5, 2016)

Theyre cheap; they can fit in a shoebox. The next BIG Thing. I'm thinkin pets.

https://www.tumblr.com/search/goats in diapers










babygoatsandfriends baby goats in diapers at work today!


divine-paradigm
Follow

 my photography baby goat baby animals aww cute goat kids babygoatsandfriends
102 notes
Reblog






This goat is ready for anything.


babygoatsandfriends
Follow

 goats in clothes goats in diapers baby goat hahahahha
81 notes
Reblog






Its a baby goat in a diaper stop what you are freakin doing

Happy Goat


babygoatsandfriends
Follow

 baby goat baby goat in diaper
91 notes
Reblog





Baby goat in a diaper. Bonus sleeping cat! by Christopher Matta
_Via Flickr:_
ift.tt/1J032gU via /r/aww ift.tt/1J0334y


babygoatsandfriends
Follow

 IFTTT reddit
247 notes
Reblog

youtube

Baby goat wears diaper, thinks it is a dog


babygoatsandfriends
Follow

 important baby goat dog video goat news
153 notes
Reblog

vine

Ever see a goat in diapers? Check out the newest ep of #PetcoFriday5 at youtube.com/petco #TGIF


babygoatsandfriends
Follow

110 notes
Reblog


----------



## Tude (Nov 6, 2016)

I have a good friend who has 14 acres and she's got chickens atm (I helped pick our her last four 3 day old chicks to buy - ohhh the little fuzzy BAD ASS POOPERS!)  had to wipe that hand off a few times. But wants to head into some goats - small ones - but with intentions to milk and make cheese. Can't wait - I'll be going with her to get those little "kids". They just bounce!

AND THEN her official goal is miniature cows. Yep they breed 'em smaller for the smaller "farms" - miniature jerseys awww with their big soft eyes. hehe I read with the smaller animals that the really only drawback is that you have to kneel/sit down to milk them - but the little goats and cows on a smaller plot of land - awesome 

Just awww here miniature jersey


----------



## Mankini (Nov 6, 2016)

Mini cowz; mini horses; mini goatz; everything mini. Paris Hilton had a chihuahua in her purse. I want every tween in america to have one of my 6 '' nubians in hers.


----------



## Dmac (Nov 6, 2016)

My Brother had 3 of them. They were cute, funny, smart and UTTER PAINS IN THE ASS! they will get out. they will eat everything that you DON"T want them to eat. They get into everything. They like to climb on things, especially cars and trucks. They lick and chew the paint off of your car to get the road salts or bugs or just to be assholes. They will butt you, when you aren't looking (especially the males). If you have chickens, they will find their way into the coop and eat the eggs, and the chicken feed. If you like such things, get yourself a goat.


----------



## Mankini (Nov 6, 2016)

Dewd, It is ON. I'm investing in a few dozen. Theyre small so i guess i can keep them in the apartment without a landlord or neighbor clueing in.


----------



## Tude (Nov 6, 2016)

uh-huh. No slippers for you my friend - more like a pair of these doo-doo must haves ...


----------



## Mankini (Nov 6, 2016)

shall we say, pampers??!! It seems like many people just diaper up their pygmies.


----------



## Dmac (Nov 6, 2016)

They don't stay that small. They are very loud. Their cloven hooves make hail like dimples on cars. They eat a LOT. They poop even MORE. @Mankini your neighbors will love it! It will be like having screaming tap dancers living next door. 

www.youtube.com/watch?v=nlYlNF30bVg


----------



## Mankini (Nov 6, 2016)

Fuck em they aint on my Christmas list.  This is payback for all the Achy Breaky Heart they been playin. And their cats poopin in my jalapeno patch.


----------



## todd (Nov 7, 2016)

those pictures are all new born.. the pigmy goats don't stay that small when their grown. they are defiantly shorter then a regular goat tho


----------



## Matt Derrick (Nov 7, 2016)

moved to furry nomads.


----------



## jaws (Nov 7, 2016)

I speak from experience-
1. If you get 1, you gotta get another- they are social animals and get depressed like we do.
2. They shit like there is a imaginary toilet hovering behind them any place they are in. It's constant as well, humans shit once or twice a day, goats shit every 30 feet walked.

If you are ready for that, than you must have land.


----------



## iflewoverthecuckoosnest (Nov 21, 2016)

Oh no. Don't get me started. I am going to be horribly biased because I absolutely adore goats like no other living creature. I am currently hunkered down for the NorthEastern winter on an organic farming operation run by this really sweet couple. They've got a good 32 goats that I work with every day; 3 bucks, 11 little virgin girls, and 18 does.
Goats are some of the most chaotic, endearing, loveable messes you could ever hope to meet. Jaws is right. They poop everywhere, and they are very intelligent, curious, and will put their little mouths on anything. One member of the herd, Not Dot, always unties my shoes for me and attempts to lunch on my jacket. The more consistently socialized they are from a young age, the easier they are to handle.
My tip; get one as young as you can, and spend time with her (I would recommend a doe over a buck as a pet, though I do love those adventurous bucks with all my heart) every day. 
I LOVE THEM I LOVE THEM I LOVE THEM!! Goats


----------



## Mankini (Nov 21, 2016)

Im gonna get mine sweaters, parka, fanci footwear, the whole shebang.


----------



## iflewoverthecuckoosnest (Nov 22, 2016)

You have to post pictures!! That way I can have some goats to look at when I am back on the road this spring, and all of STP can bask in their cloven hooved glory.


----------



## todd (Nov 22, 2016)




----------



## iflewoverthecuckoosnest (Nov 22, 2016)

todd said:


>



OH. GOD. I am not going to survive this thread.


----------



## todd (Nov 22, 2016)




----------



## Mankini (Nov 22, 2016)

LOL TODDD!!!!


----------



## Mankini (Nov 22, 2016)

Fixin up my van for my 1st two Dwarf Nubianz: Hermione and Xeno.


----------



## todd (Nov 22, 2016)

Mankini? those Nubians are awesome milk goats. very high butterfat. you plan on milking them for fun?


----------



## iflewoverthecuckoosnest (Nov 22, 2016)

todd said:


> View attachment 34208



I need that one for breeding purposes. We must make more of him!!


----------



## Dmac (Nov 22, 2016)

@Mankini Please take a picture of the van before the goats, and then each day thereafter, to properly document your progress (by which I mean the ensuing goat destruction of said van). Please, please, please. Also, get a shovel and bucket for all the poop you will soon be dealing with.


----------



## todd (Nov 22, 2016)

mankinis plan is to candy coat the goat droppings to sell as trail mix to dirty kids


----------



## todd (Nov 23, 2016)




----------

